# S&E Raceway Slot Car Racing



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

We are setup like a club track ,Every friday night we hold "Thunder On The Mountain" Series.
S&E Raceway offers affordable racing, all you need is a flexi chassis & Whomp/Thumper chassis and you can run all of the classes that we have to offer. There is no other track in this area that offers all of the classes that we can run, with just changing out the bodies. Bodies are available here @ the track . Paper laminated dirt modified along with our own vacuum formed body selection.If you need them painted S&E will paint the body for you at a reasonable cost.
Track is available during the week nights and weekends but you must contact us to set-up your time slot.
Here is our website : www.seraceway.com
With our weekly friday night race all winners are given a plaque for on their slot car box ,the week after they win. We are proud to have as a sponsor for this 
"A Scribe Above The Rest" trophie and plaque service.
So check out our website and drop me an email or phone call . You will see we offer the must Fun for the least cost.

Thank you,
Ed
www.seraceway.com
"We Are Racers Making Great Products For Racers":wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Where is boyertown?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Pennsylvania.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

RTs 73 and 100


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

We are located

415 Lenape Road
Bechtelsville,Pa.
19505

Our website has our address and contact #
"We Are Racers Making Great Products For Racers"
Thank you
Ed


----------

